# The Unpied Pied



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

A while back, I got a response to one of my missing bird ads for Atlas. Atlas was Rhea's mate and was lost before I really got into this forum much, but he was beautiful, amazing and sassy as all heck. The email was a couple who had found a bird months previously and couldn't find the owner. They were seeking out a more permanent home, and I said yes. They dropped out of contact for quite awhile until they finally informed me they were ready to give up the owner search, while I was honestly happy they took the time to keep looking. They had told me he was a normal grey, but upon meeting him, I was pretty convinced he was pied.

But I will say, he is the most unpied pied I have ever seen. The back of his head is more patchy white than little spots of split pied that Bird and Mango had but thats about the most noticeable it gets. He has a single pied feather just above the tail, I refer to it as '_the_ butt feather' or 'his royal tookus' and a single pied secondary flight feather on one wing, one of the smaller flights close to his body. But those two feathers alone I believe are enough to indicate a pied bird rather than a split.

Otherwise, his name is Ares. He's skittish and likes to hiss, something about him feels like he wasn't an aviary bird, but was either tame or loved once. Since his introduction to the aviary, he has become glued to Rhea's side (much to her annoyance) and no matter where she goes, Ares is soon to follow. It'll be interesting to see where that goes. 

Thats about it. Just a new addition to the flock, nothing special colors wise, but I figured I'd share. 










Nyx (its always freaking Nyx) set off a full aviary night fright and Ares ended up inside with me. Managed to hold him for a moment before he got uncomfortable and I returned him to the aviary.


















Ares up top with the rest of the crew.









Then the infamous butt feather.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He's beautiful! Don't confuse him with Bird now since he has a look a like


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh man, they're twins! But living with them, its like the high school nerd vs the football quarterback, lol. My silly Bird is small, awkward, hates other birds and very solitary while Ares is huge, cocky, has a massive crest and always trying to wedge is way into whatever's happening with the others. Its been funny to watch, how similar they look and how differently they act!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Pretty birds! : )


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you sunnysmom  

For the new twins, there are a few visual differences but here's mainly how I tell Bird and Ares apart, lolll. (actually took these right before I posted)

Ares, flirting it up.









And then Bird.. being Bird. By himself. With some 'friends'


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ohh, he's gorgeous!!  and an extremely unpied pied! But still pied nonetheless. Hehe, he sounds like such a character. And Bird kind of reminds me of Coco's personality, haha.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations on the new addition.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

He truly is beautiful. His grey is stunning and he sure looks handsome.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you guys  I committed to picking him up without ever really seeing a picture, wasn't relevant to why he needed a home, but I was happily surprised when I arrived.


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

Oh man, I can't get over how gorgeous your birds are, including the new addition! I liked how you described Ares vs. Bird, haha! Very cute way to put it. 

Forgot to say, I'm loving the Greek mythology theme you've got going!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks! Makes it easier on me for name picking, when the name itself has a meaning behind it. I like to think they loosely fit the bird too. Usually, lol. Bird came before the theme, Reptar was named by a friend and I couldn't bring myself to call Asher anything else. Beyond that, Greek mythology it is  Thanks for noticing!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

If he is a full pied he's the closest thing I have seen to a "reverse clear pied" that is a full pied that looks like a normal grey. When paired with another pied they would only produce pied chicks. With how unpredictable the pied mutation is, I suspect at least some are likely to exist.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I didn't know that was a thing, actually. I would have said split pied if it was just the small tail feather, but theres definitely a pied flight on one side. It's just not visible unless he's in the air, haven't been able to get a picture.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

"Reverse clear pied" is something I have not proven to exist, its an idea that just exists on paper partially because it would be difficult to detect. Everybody would just assume the bird were split unless paired with a full pied as stated before.


----------

